# Hilfe! Kleinsten Wert aus Array finden?



## babuschka (30. Okt 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein Array. Wenn es z.B 4 Werte beinhaltet, möchte ich nun den kleinsten Wert davon finden. Wie mache ich das am besten? Ich habe mir überlegt, dass ich den ersten Wert nehme, schaue ob der nächste Wert kleiner ist, wenn ja den neuen Wert als kleinsten definiere, wenn nicht den ersten Wert nehme und mit dem dritten Feld vergleiche, etc.

Leider hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll? Ist das nur mit einer geschachtelten for/if Anweisung realisierbar?

Ich bin echt völlig ratlos. Wäre über Tipps sehr dankbar!!![/code]


----------



## Der Müde Joe (30. Okt 2008)

in pseudocode:

int Minimum = array[0];
for( alle Werte im Array){
if wert kleiner als minimum:
minimum = wert
sonst: weiter

oder:
Arrays.sort(array);
min = a[0]


----------



## babuschka (30. Okt 2008)

Ah nice!

Vielen Dank, Joe! Ich glaube damit kann ich schon was anfangen!!!


----------



## Gast (30. Okt 2008)

danke auch von mir


----------

